# Bellator has no Value? Bjron Rebney responds



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Bjorn Rebney responds to Dana White's 'no value' Bellator slam



> By Luke Thomas @SBNLukeThomas on Oct 2 2013, 7:02p
> 
> It may have been the case for years there was no war of words between UFC President Dana White and Bellator CEO Bjorn Rebney, those days are seemingly long since over.
> During a recent press scrum in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil to promote the rematch between UFC middleweight champion Chris Weidman and Anderson Silva, White was asked by the local media if he'd ever be interested in purchasing Bellator MMA.
> ...




Must say, that was sharp and concise.

Love the "softball" remark while also pointing out the same people who saw value in partnering with the UFC in their biggest deal ever (FOX) are the same people who just saw value in BFC and made a deal with them to showcase internationally despite their parent company being a competing interest. Simple short response that made White sound dumb while not even touching the low hanging fruit on the other idiotic things he said about BFCs lack of any value when he was asked about it Sunday like Zuffa buying WFA for one single contract as being more valuable then the eintire BFC library and the value of all of their fighters contracts and futures.

BFC is not for sale and that pisses White off because he doesn't care until he is threatened financially.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I love reading articles like this. Sharpens my mind. 

Bjorn is well spoken, but he's looking to carve a piece of the market. 

I'd rather go against Dana because I know where I'd stand, but at the same tolkien you'd better be ready for the trenches because he's going to take you out. A lot of people don't see who Dana really is. He's like any other President, high powered CEO out there. He's just a helluve lot more vocal. 

Bjorn on the other hand is a sniper. A suited up highly educated sniper who attended law school. 

The guy that should still be in business is Scott Coker. Now that's a guy who played the game with integrity and built his organization from the ground up. Guess they made an offer he couldn't refuse. Wonder what position he plays now.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

No_Mercy said:


> The guy that should still be in business is Scott Coker. Now that's a guy who played the game with integrity and built his organization from the ground up. Guess they made an offer he couldn't refuse. Wonder what position he plays now.


Couldn't agree more with this. Fight game was it for him and for a very long time, kind of people the sport would be better off with as the pilot. Unfortunately, the tortilla bros made the financiers an offer they couldn't refuse.


----------

